# Extended battery



## llama555 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey does anyone know when samsung might release an official extended battery? If not any recommendations that aren't ridiculously priced.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Search is your friend:

See: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30138-that-4500-ma-extended-battery-wdoor-now-in-blue/

I ordered (but havent gotten yet) one for $20.


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Search is your friend:
> 
> See: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30138-that-4500-ma-extended-battery-wdoor-now-in-blue/
> 
> I ordered (but havent gotten yet) one for $20.


To the OPs credit, this is not a Samsung battery. Many of us are interested in a genuine Samsung OEM extended battery, because of NFC support and better overall quality.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

mg386 said:


> To the OPs credit, this is not a Samsung battery. Many of us are interested in a genuine Samsung OEM extended battery, because of NFC support and better overall quality.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


See the one that I ordered, and mentioned later in the thread. It is NOT a Samsung battery, BUT it is/does claim to be NFC Compatible.

I will be testing it out, and will let folks know if it works, or not.


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

Why do you need one? 








Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

One word:

LTE.

If you are on Wifi, its different.


----------



## llama555 (Apr 27, 2012)

I ordered the 4000 one off amazon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

my battery lasts all day with 4G on. Depends on the user... with my use ill never run out before bed... the galaxy nexus would be out of power by the time I left work.. The battery on this phone is great.


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

psufan5 said:


> my battery lasts all day with 4G on. Depends on the user... with my use ill never run out before bed... the galaxy nexus would be out of power by the time I left work.. The battery on this phone is great.


This these phones have great battery life with the right rom. I would recommend the op tries flashing another rom before buying a battery

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Got my Extended NFC compatible battery yesterday ($20, ebay), and just tried it out this morning after charging it overnight.

NFC works perfectly, on my ATT S3..

I'm all set for 2+ days of battery life now.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

inkedadrenaline said:


> Why do you need one?
> View attachment 29633
> 
> 
> Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


It's easy to let your phone sit for a day and report a great battery..... What's your screen on time now? Im curious to see a screen shot of that!... Once the screens on, it's game on from there.... 2-3 hours screen on time is what's common on a stock battery... So why not double that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> It's easy to let your phone sit for a day and report a great battery..... What's your screen on time now? Im curious to see a screen shot of that!... Once the screens on, it's game on from there.... 2-3 hours screen on time is what's common on a stock battery... So why not double that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I guess for people that live on their phones I can see your point. For me it's more than enough I average 4.5 hrs screen on time.

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------

